# Strip & Feed Research Stripping Basket



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

I have had one for a while now and love it!! The design is excellent and really makes it easy to strip the line in the bucket with ease. I have the 30" and it's perfect! 

Tidesright


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

I just bought the taller one and it does what its supposed to, but it never seems to be in the right spot, and isn't worth having if you stand on a casting platform with the bucket on the deck.

However it is sturdy enough to sit on and doesn't blow over the side like the cheaper alternatives.

Having tines sticking up in the bottom would be an improvement, and either keeping your line wet by frequent blind casts or leaving some water in the bottom would keep the line from turning into a pretzel when it dries in the bottom of the bucket.


----------



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

Thank you, fellows!


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

If you fish in the wind, it's worth every penny. Very sturdy and won't blow over or deform. You will have it for life.


----------



## bugslinger (Jun 4, 2012)

> I just bought the taller one and it does what its supposed to, but it never seems to be in the right spot, and isn't worth having if you stand on a casting platform with the bucket on the deck.
> 
> However it is sturdy enough to sit on and doesn't blow over the side like the cheaper alternatives.
> 
> Having tines sticking up in the bottom would be an improvement, and either keeping your line wet by frequent blind casts or leaving some water in the bottom would keep the line from turning into a pretzel when it dries in the bottom of the bucket.


I throw a wet towel in the bottom, problem solved.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

I see they are now making the full sided bucket vs the cut-out side.  Any opinions on which works better?

Look like they have the potential to be a knuckle buster.

I've used waist stripping basket a lot but never a deck bucket and would like to buy the most functional one due to the price of these.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Seems like the straight top should be half the price of the original.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Heard from a guide today that the straight top bucket works better than the cut-out? Claims the cut out traps/collects wind and creates a mess out of the line when it's windy….anyone hear the same?


----------



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

Tidesright and M Mike right as usual!

Went over to a super fly expo in Orlando last weekend at Orlando Outfitterrs. They had so much new gear it was amamzing. I told myself before I went I was not going to buy ONE thing. So, of coarse all four models of the SFR were on demo, I gave them a whirl and liked the cut 30. 

Then I asked 15 different people what they bought and what they thought 14 out of 15 bought and loved the cut 30. So, of coarse I bit and gave up the 180 + tax.

I practiced with it for two days then put it on my little boat and the first cast went within 6" of a little red I was throwing at. After the fish got to the boat the 180 did not seem so bad. 

I figured if SOBX can buy two nice new reels I should be able to afford the line tamer.  

Thanks guys!


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Redjim…is yours one of the new ones that have pegs in the bottom?


----------



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

Yes, it is and the pegs seem to do a good job in the short time that I have had to try it out.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

> Yes, it is and the pegs seem to do a good job in the short time that I have had to try it out.



Please post a pic of how they do the pegs on the new ones.


----------



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

Hope this helps.


----------



## reelaggressive (Feb 7, 2013)

Redjim glad to see you picked one up! I was on the baseball field the whole time repping for Clutch Fly Rods.

As for the buckets themselves they are probably the nicest ones on the market. Solid design and I will be getting one in the next two weeks.


----------



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

Hey there RAC!

Wish I would of run into you over there!

Hot enough for you on that field? I thought I was going to die.

Next year I will find you!


----------



## reelaggressive (Feb 7, 2013)

Yeah it was hot for sure!


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

> Hope this helps.


Thanks for the pics! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

Your welcome Net!

I hope you enjoy yours too!


----------

